# MacBook Pro 17" une fusion possible ?



## Sir_Macadam (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un Macbook Pro 17" core Duo 2.16, le premier quoi. 
J'ai pris l'avion et il a voyagé en soute contre ma volonté, il est sorti de la plié sur 3 axes, l'écran ne fonctionne plus que sur une bande de 2cm, mais la carte mère est bonne. 
L'assurance va me rembourser des clopinettes vu son grand age. 

Je souhaiterai le remonter, sur le marché de l'occase on trouve facilement des 17" late avec des carte mère HS, est-ce que techniquement c'est jouable de mettre une carte mère plus agée dans un macbook pro 17" core 2 duo, je pense nottament au pas de vis de fixation, sont ils au mêmes endroits ? 

Si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne, je suis preneur 

Merci


----------

